
Product Owners are a bad idea - rawgabbit
https://www.infoq.com/news/2020/09/product-owner-good-bad-complex/
======
rawgabbit
Waterfall was criticized for architects throwing dev work over the wall and
failure was not detected early. Agile in its current form is to push devs to
show they are busy with user stories even if the user stores are nonsensical
and not wanted by the business.

